# cheap rocks or stones



## darkuly9 (Mar 30, 2012)

i need some help on where to find cheap or even free rocks and stones that are safe for a tank im setting up a new 75 gallon tank and i would like to know where to find some cheap rocks?


----------



## quentin8 (Sep 30, 2011)

landscaping centers or your backyard. I cant seem to find it but in the library section theres an article on aquarium safe rocks. :thumb:


----------



## marigoldkelly95 (Feb 9, 2012)

Depending on what size you want...I found small bags of black and colored river stones at the Family Dollar for $1 a bag. Used them to hold down my plants and they look great in my tank. But if you want larger rocks then it wouldn't be for you. Thought I'd throw it out there though.


----------



## AulonoKarl (Mar 9, 2012)

I checked every landscaping place in town. It was the last place that ended up having a very abundant supply of the river rock that I was looking for. I had found it in a pet store, but it was like $2 a pound. The landscaping center was more like thirty cents a pound.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

darkuly9 said:


> i need some help on where to find cheap or even free rocks and stones that are safe for a tank im setting up a new 75 gallon tank and i would like to know where to find some cheap rocks?


Are you in Aurora Ontario? Betz cut stone, Kingston weathered limestone (chicken stone) .15 cents per pound.


----------



## darkuly9 (Mar 30, 2012)

no im in aurora illinois


----------



## madmort0 (Oct 29, 2011)

I have recently been on the look for free rocks. I found that looking for plowed fields next to streams has been very rewarding. A lot of farmers will at one time or another remove rocks from there fields, so sometimes if you walk fence rows you can find a big pile of weathered rocks.


----------



## 123vb123 (Feb 10, 2012)

Well i found awesome rocks at this location 55Ã‚Â° 40Ã¢â‚¬Â² 122Ã¢â‚¬Â³ North, 12Ã‚Â° 34Ã¢â‚¬Â² 415Ã¢â‚¬Â³ Eeast

Its an harbor area, by the end to 30 meters to the left, Copenhagen, Denmark - Europe.

Let me know your cordinates and the cordinates you will be able to find cheap rocks might be different from mine!

regards


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2012)

i just came back from my local landscaping center, i bought like 50lbs of 3-6 inch river rocks for like $8.00. i would've bought more but i thought it was gonna cost an arm and leg cause i felt like i had sooo much rock weight that i was gonna go over budget, but i didn't go over! :thumb:


----------



## darkuly9 (Mar 30, 2012)

yea i found a place already near by but i got a question is limestone any good for cichlids?


----------



## quentin8 (Sep 30, 2011)

Limestone is fine for cichlids. It will naturally buffer you tank. :thumb:


----------



## darkuly9 (Mar 30, 2012)

thanks alot quentin8


----------

